# Anise and Lavender



## agriffin (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh boy.  I found my newest fav EO combo.  I love the way lavender and anise smell together.  I did about 3 lav to 1 anise.


----------



## IanT (Jul 19, 2010)

That sounds really nice!!! I can't even imagine how thatd smell!! Mmmmm!


----------



## anissa_mathias (Aug 11, 2010)

That's mainly because the smell of anise bears a strong resemblance to Chamomile.


----------



## Avalon (Aug 29, 2010)

It's one of my favorite blends, but it doesn't sell.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 29, 2010)

anissa_mathias said:
			
		

> That's mainly because the smell of anise bears a strong resemblance to Chamomile.



Actually Anise smells like licorice.... I've never heard it compared to chamomille before.....


----------

